# Entire posts deleted over "lol"?



## Bunni

I'm kind of not familiar with this sort of thing happening, but it seems that one of my posts was deleted for the use of "lol" no more than twice. Does it call for the deletion of entire posts, as if "laugh out loud" were profanity, rather than just removing the isolated "lol"? If I could make a suggestion, it would certainly be the latter since it makes more sense to me than having an otherwise decent post deleted over a non-profane "chatspeak" word.


----------



## ElaineG

Have you read the rules?


----------



## képi

Bunni,
Not everyone here is familiar with the expression "lol." If somebody who was taking English saw that, they may be confused by it. It would mean people asking "What is "lol"?"

See, it's not a universal term. In Spanish, LOL is MDR and LOL in French is MDR also. So, I agree- it should not be used. Plus, when we opened an account here, we agreed to follow the rules...

That's what I think, anyways.

--Kepi--


----------



## Bunni

ElaineG said:


> Have you read the rules?


After going over the rules a third time, I still do not actually know which specific rule using "lol" went against. Perhaps I keep missing it, but I really don't know which rule that pertains to.


----------



## képi

Decency: Rule 22.


----------



## Bunni

képi said:


> Bunni,
> Not everyone here is familiar with the expression "lol." If somebody who was taking English saw that, they may be confused by it. It would mean people asking "What is "lol"?"
> 
> See, it's not a universal term. In Spanish, LOL is MDR and LOL in French is MDR also. So, I agree- it should not be used. Plus, when we opened an account here, we agreed to follow the rules...
> 
> That's what I think, anyways.
> 
> --Kepi--


Though in the event someone does slip and use it, wouldn't it be better if a moderator edited out where it was used, maybe attaching a note implying that it should not be used, instead of deleting the entire thing?


----------



## Bunni

képi said:


> Decency: Rule 22.


Ok.


----------



## képi

They're *very* strict here, which is what makes these forums so good! It's all organized


----------



## elroy

Bunni, you can just rewrite your post without the "lol."

If you've forgotten exactly what you said or if reproducing it manually would be too time-consuming, just contact a moderator, who would gladly send you a copy of the original message by PM, so you can paste the relevant parts (i.e. original minus "lol") into a new post.


----------



## timpeac

Also - in relation to moderators editing posts - this often proves to be extremely unpopular with many people so it is not necessarily the first thing that would occur to a moderator to do to solve an issue.


----------



## képi

Just don't use chatspeak


----------

